# Fertility Yoga Derry - Volunteers needed



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

A Yoga teacher in Derry who is also trained in Maya Massage and Acupuncture has recently done training in Fertility Yoga. To complete her course she needs to teach a 6 week course to at least six people in order to complete her qualification.She was wondering if anyone in the support groups would be interested in taking part?She is hoping to run the six-week course for women who are trying to conceive.It would start on 11th August 2010 in the Waterside Theatre, Derry.The Yoga course will be free but she would need to ask for a small contribution towards the cost of hiring the room. *Fertility Yoga* follows the basic principles of yoga but combines them with specific postures designed to aid the reproductive organs by increasing the blood flow to the pelvic area.In addition because stress can be an influencing factor in a couple's chances of getting pregnant, fertility yoga also focuses on stress relief and relaxation The aim of the classes would be to:+ reduce stress+ teach yoga postures which increase blood flow to the pelvic area+ teach techniques which can be used at home to improve coping strategies and gain more control.+ provide a relaxed environment with peer support If you are interested in working with Maria please let her know as soon as possible. If the start date is not suitable for you but you would like to be involved let me know - Maria says she is willing to accommodate individual circumstances where she can. She can be contacted by email[email protected]
Sharon Davidson[/size] Regional OrganiserI N UK02890 825677


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Shazd

That sounds good will maybe contact her


----------

